# multisplit error at test run



## TheFox (4 mo ago)

Hi all!

I have a problem with my aircon setup I just installed myself. It's my 4th setup I have been installing. Last year and this year I installed a few multisplit units at my parents and parents-in-law. All good 

The multisplit system:

1x AJ080TXJ4KG / 8 kWh 4x multisplit outdoor unit
3x AJ026TN1DKG in-ceiling indoor unit
1x AJ035TN1DKG in-ceiling indoor unit
4x MWR-WG00KN wall mounted wired controllers

A link to the indoor unit, to get a better idea of the system:
https://www.samsunghvac.com/light-commercial/windfree-1-way-cassette

The problem:
After installing alle the wires and pipes, I had to test run the system before usage. 
By pressing K1 on the outdoor unit, it starts to communicate and test all indoor units by cooling/heating the systems. After 5-10 mins testing I get error E190.

E190 = There is no change of EVAP in temperature during the piping check

I opened all the screw to load the R32 gas into the pipes, so there is gas in the pipes. No leakages...

What should be the problem and how can I check this? What can I check to troubleshoot?

I hope anyone can help me!

Thanks


----------

